# anyone with basstracker as duck boat



## Troy Butler

Thinking of buying a bass tracker to triple  as a duck, fishing, and a boat to ride kids on tube boat. Anyone else use a tracker  as a duck boat? and do you have pic?. Is a blind easily fastend on? Thanks Troy


----------



## Webfoot Whacker09

I dnt know anybody that hunts from one but I know a few people who hunt out of a Triton. Its pretty much the same thing. My old man has a bass tracker and I thought about doin the same thing.


----------



## vowell462

I used to have one that I sanded and painted camo. Used it to hunt ducks and fish out of. Never did any tubing but it only had a 40 hp motor. It worked well till the Mercury blew up.


----------



## slayer1

My cousin hunts with a guy that hunts from a bass tracker.  It works well for them.  They just unload their gear and while one of them is setting dekes the other one pulls the boat down the bank 100 / 150 yrds from where they're hunting and covers it with camo material.  They have alot of luck with this system.  Just have to make sure that the land your standing on is public land or you have written permission to be there.


----------



## Quackmaster

I have one and it works well for me. The pictures i have are on my phone and im not real sure how i can post those. I got a cabelas blind and it was easy to put on, but i do have the tracker duck blind edition but i dont think that makes any difference on how the blind fits.


----------



## GAJOEY

I hunted out of 19 ft red bass tracker. killed plenty of ducks out of it .we covered the sides with camo burlap and hunted all over the flint river with this year.even put on some good sneaks with a push pole. Worked out great and had a lot of room.


----------



## Bark99

A guy that I hunted with used a bass tracker.  He would just run it up in the grass/reeds, get out, cover it up and go hunt.  Seemed to work fine for him.  Not my #1 choice, but it can work.


----------



## Canvasback27

Here's the Tracker we use....its a 1754 with a goose industries boat blind and works just fine.


----------



## Boudreaux

Yep.  Hunt out of a silver Panfish 16.  My blind covers the whole thing down to the water, so you can't see it at all.  Doesn't seem to bother the ducks in the least.


----------



## goob

Boudreaux said:


> Yep.  Hunt out of a silver Panfish 16.  My blind covers the whole thing down to the water, so you can't see it at all.  Doesn't seem to bother the ducks in the least.



can you post a pic of the blind and all? I have a pro 17 and need a blind made for it.


----------



## Larry Young Jr

It works good just put on a blind or hunt from a natural blind. The boat on left is like a tracker none painted but has a blind and it works great. Good luck. I do Have Blind plans that works great. pm me.


----------



## Troy Butler

working on the blind now for the tracker I talked about in my first  post. I making it out of 1 1/4 emt and seems to be looking good will get pic up after I finish.  Would the blind material that HS specialty puts out be good enough? dont want to spent to much money as I probably will not keep this boat.    

never mind I just read the next post about tarp and blind material. Troy


----------



## Larry Young Jr

go to Jerry R. post blind materail


----------



## clent586

My BassTracker

Started with this:







Now with this:





My welded conduit blind without camo:






I will post pics when my grass gets on it.


----------



## goob

Looks awesome clent586!       What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## Larry Young Jr

This is a quick blind set up. 1 Man Operation. I made it 2 season ago. It still work find. It will fits a 14 to 16 boat. I don't have a boat now going to buy a bigger one. So if anyone needs one PM me. I have made 4 of them and all are still in use. Good luck.
Larry


----------



## wareagle5.0

wow clent that boat looks dang good!!!!!!!!


----------



## Troy Butler

Larry that is the same way I have built my blind just have to get the blind material on now.

 Clent did you buy that boat in Elberton? I came close to going to look at it if that is the same boat. Troy


----------



## clent586

Troy Butler said:


> Larry that is the same way I have built my blind just have to get the blind material on now.
> 
> Clent did you buy that boat in Elberton? I came close to going to look at it if that is the same boat. Troy



Yes


----------



## clent586

goob said:


> Looks awesome clent586!       What kind of paint did you use?



Rustoleum and Oil Porch Paint. I got a bad batch of primer and the paint peeled in sheets. I know the primer was bad because this is the 3rd boat I have painted the exact way and the other two are still in good shape after 5 years. Hit the spots that came off with brush on flat brown rustoleum and then camoed with cheap cans.


----------



## NOTHER1GOT

I have an 81 bass tracker ii with 70 hanging off the back. I just did the redneck rattle can on it in ultra flat camo colors and it seems to work fine hunting and for the fishing i do (specs,catfish, some bass) the 70 will yank a tube around pretty good for the younguns too.


----------



## goob

NOTHER1GOT said:


> I have an 81 bass tracker ii with 70 hanging off the back. I just did the redneck rattle can on it in ultra flat camo colors and it seems to work fine hunting and for the fishing i do (specs,catfish, some bass) the 70 will yank a tube around pretty good for the younguns too.





looks good!


----------

